# MAC - Magic, Mirth & Mischief (Holiday Kits Part I) - Oct 09



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2009)

Place all your *Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Kits Part I* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Kits Part I * discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Kits Part I* colour story thread.


----------



## theNotice (Aug 14, 2009)

Golden bronzer (in the Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit) - permanent.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 7, 2009)

6 Smoke and Mirrors Eye Shadows:


----------



## kyoto (Oct 7, 2009)

Fun In The Sun






Shimpagne MSF
Nuance Mineralize Blush
Play on Plums Mineralize Eyeshadow
181 SE






Fab-Racadabra Bronze Face Kit
Buffed and Polished Iridescent Powder
Sunbasque Sheertone Shimmer Blush
Golden Bronzing Powder

Smoke and Mirrors Eye Kit/Devil May Dare Warm Eye Kit






Smoke & Mirrors

Fire In Her Eyes (F)
Wide-Eyed Wonder (F)
Black Magique (V)
Spell No. 9  (S)
Deception (F)
Smoke and Mirrors (S)
213SE Brush

Devil May Dare Warm Eyes

Oh My Darling (F)
Dare Ya! (VP)
Sorcery (S)
Gold Tease (F)
Prankster (VP)
Devilishly Dark (F)
213SE Brush

Morning, Noon & Knight Everything Eye Brushes






194SE
204SE
224SE
266SE
275SE

Midnight Madness E/S, Phiff Dazzleglass, Jingle Jangle Dazzleglass


----------



## mssally (Oct 7, 2009)

Put a Spell on You/ Pink Lip Bag





The bag it comes with-- cute detail with the ball and ribbon.. (IMO very small but just enough to fit the lip goodies and a compact)





Swatch of Dream- Mid-tone pink with intense pearlized pigments-- it's a glaze so I had to apply it a couple of times to get this color on my NC25 skin





swatch of smoke & mirrors eyeshadow in the order it is in the palette...


----------



## Meryl (Oct 8, 2009)

On the left is *Dream* from Put a Spell On You/Pink Lip and on the right is *Surprise Me* from Magic, Mirth, and Mischief Collection for Holiday 2009.  

NW/NC 15 arm.


----------



## mssally (Oct 8, 2009)

Fab-Racadabra Bronze Face Kit- closed (the palette has a film on top of it to protect it from scratching that can be peeled off)






Kit open





Kit Swatched on NC25 skin-- Golden, Buffed & Polished, Sunbasque





another swatch--- you can really see the gold in buffed and polished...


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 8, 2009)

More swatches to come!  Sorry, I ran out of daylight and the
camera wasn't picking up on the swatches from the palettes.

Sorceress Palette

Smoke and Mirrors Palette

Mineral shadows L to R- It's a Miracle, Blue Sorcery, Midnight Madness

Lip Bag in Pink Top to Bottom- Dervish liner, Dream lipstick, Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

Blue Sorcery mineral shadow L to R- Over TFSI, applied wet with mineral
spray (not Fix+) FYI I didn't use a lot of shadow when I applied it wet!  
It comes off more vibrant.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 8, 2009)

Dream lipstick from the pink lip bag.

Blue Sorcery mineralized shadow

Lucky Number (upside down LOL!)  My camera couldn't pick
up on how pink it is.  The picture of the swatches on the nails 
from the discussion are accurate!  Beautiful!

Midnight Madness mineralized shadow

It's A Miracle mineralized shadow- This doesn't show up well on
camera.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, it's not very clear, but at least it shows some of the
shimmer.  

L to R:

Blue Sorcery over TFSI, Blue Sorcery wet with mineral spray,
It's a Miracle, Midnight Madness


----------



## Sanderlees (Oct 8, 2009)

Jingle, Jangle Dazzleglass















Blue Sorcery


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thank you Erin!*











frisky business











sexy shenanigans


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thank you Erin! *

possessed by pink! lip kit






heavenly dish neutral lip kit


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thank you Erin!!*

mystic






smoke and mirrors 






devil may dare






sorceress


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thank you Erin!!*

fab-racadabra






hocus focus


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Oct 9, 2009)

swatches of Smoke and Mirrors eye palette, plus part of Mystic Cool and Sorceress palettes.


----------



## mssally (Oct 10, 2009)

Devil May Dare Eyeshadow Palette





a close up of the swatches on nc 25 skin


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2009)

Originally posted by *erine1881*

sorceress






cool






smokey






warm


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 12, 2009)

Just put up in my local freestanding store.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 15, 2009)

Naughty Nior Eye Bag




Outside of the Sorceress Palette





Sorceress Eye Palette


----------



## Meryl (Oct 15, 2009)

The first picture is *Miracles Happen Viva Glam Lip Kit*

Second picture is *Heavenly Dish Neutral Lip Kit* and *Possessed by Pink! Lip Kit *(I couldn't wait to try these before taking a picture, so they are lightly swatched.)


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 15, 2009)

*all pictures taken with flash
eyeshadow palettes*
just a reference so you can see how big the palettes are






taken out of the box





opened





swatched together





*6 Mystic Cool Eye Shadows*









*6 Sorceress Eye Shadows*









*6 Smoke and Mirrors Eye Shadows*









*6 Devil May Dare Warm Eye Shadows*











*Put a Spell on You Pink Lip *(L to R: lipstick, lip pencil, dazzleglass)





*House of Mirth Deep Lip Bag* (L to R: lipstick, lip pencil, dazzleglass)







*lip palettes *(top: heavenly dish neutral lip on top; bottom: possessed by pink! on the bottom)
both swatched in the same order as in the palette







*face palettes *(top: Hocus Focus Colourful Face Kit; bottom: Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit)
both swatched bottom color first, then top left, top right


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 16, 2009)

FUN IN THE SUN MINERALIZE KIT








Shimpagne MSF







Shimpagne swatched on hand






Nuance MB







Nuance swatched on hand







Play on Plums MES







Play on Plums swatched on hand







181 SE brush


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 16, 2009)

PUT A SPELL ON YOU PINK LIP BAG








Baby Sparks Dazzleglass, Dream Lipstick







Dervish Lip Pencil, Dream Lipstick, Babysparks Dazzleglass swatched on hand







Everything on lips


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 16, 2009)

SORCERESS EYE PALETTE

Closed







Open







Swatched on hand (these are pretty bad, I was in a hurry)


----------



## Karrie (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorceress







Mystic Cool


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 20, 2009)

*Naughy Noir Eye Bag*






*Shimmertime Pigment*


















*Sorceress Palette*


----------



## Meryl (Oct 20, 2009)

Hocus Focus Colourful Face Kit:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not if the brush bags are suppose to be posted here but if not feel free to move to where they should be. 

I really like the 187 when I used it to apply Conjure Up MB. 
I'm selling the 252 or swapping it for the 227 from the same collection.


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorceress Palette:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 22, 2009)

Devil May Dare Palette:












Compared to the '08 Warm Eye Holiday Palette:


----------



## sexysellerie (Oct 22, 2009)

Smokes & Mirrors Palette. 
I love, love, love it!!!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 25, 2009)

Smoke and Mirrors Eye Palette






Swatched on hand


----------



## Meryl (Oct 26, 2009)

Hocus Focus Colourful Face Kit and Fab-Racadabra Bronze Face Kit side by side:


----------



## Mirella (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorceress palette over Sharkskin shadestick, except White Rabbit e/s over Artdeco base


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 1, 2009)

pigment glitter sets (products from previous releases)
*haute high jinks warm:*
L to R: jardin aires pigment, rushmetal pigment, copperized pigment, museum bronze pigment, reflects gold glitter











*cool capers:*
L to R: kitschmas pigment, fuchsia pigment, grape pigment, deep blue green pigment, reflects transparent teal glitter











*sexpot smoky:*
L to R: naked pigment, sunnydaze pigment, chocolate brown pigment, dark soul pigment, reflects antique gold glitter


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Let's compare!

Notoriety Palette VS. Devil May Dare Palette:





Top (L-R): Skintone 1, Rich & Earthy, Skintone 2, Notoriety
Bottom (L-R): Oh My Darling, Dare Ya!, Gold Tease, Devilishly Dark

Looking through my collection for similar colors to "Prankster" in Devil May Dare Palette:








L-R: Prankster, Rolled Gold, Unwind, Warm Suede, Sumptuous Olive, Mink & Sable.






(Unwind is the closest to Prankster and they are both VP's).

Here's how "Oh My Darling" compares to some other highlighter colors:










(with Flash L-R): Oh My Darling, Vanilla, Scant, Next to Nothing, Blanc Type, Rite of Spring, Solar White, Femmi Fi

Devil May Dare Palette:







Swatch Comparisons with the brown color "Devilishly Dark" from the palette:









(L-R): Devilishly Dark, Buckwheat, Expresso, Go, Glamour Check, Tempting, Satin Taupe, Time and Space

Comparisons of "Sorcery" with other burgendys/purples:




Sketch, Sorcery, Real Drama, Beauty Marked, Take Wing, Nocturnelle, Pearl of the Earth, Signed Sealed.





Sorcery and Sketch


----------



## Half N Half (Nov 5, 2009)

*FRISKY BUSINESS (BRIGHT) MINI LIPGLASS/LUSTREGLASS* 








On the left (Lipglass) -Beaute, Totally It, Silly Girl 
On the right (Lustreglass) Wonderstruck, Pinkarat







*SEXY SHENANIGANS (SOFT) MINI LIPGLASS/LUSTREGLASS* 








On the left (Lipglass) -Elle, Cruise Control, Poetic License
On the right (Lustreglass) Morning Glory, Ensign


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 6, 2009)

FRISKY BUSINESS LIPGLOSS/LUSTRE SET





MINUS ONE SORRY GUYS





HOW BEAUTE AND PINKARAT LOOK MIXED (ON MY LIPS)





 (CLOSE UP)
AND AGAIN ( BETTER LIGHTING, NO CLOSE UP THOUGH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





SILLY GIRL,BEAUTE,PINKART,TOTALLY IT


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Nov 8, 2009)

swatches of the lipglass/lustreglass sets

and i have no idea why gitane/pinkular look so similar swatched on my hand, but here they are anyways!

**clickable pics*


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2009)

Cultureclash
*Ensign*
En Pointe





*Ensign*.


----------



## victoriasims (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorceress Palette
















And some of the shadows over a black base, look how amazing it makes the deep purple!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 9, 2009)

Smoke & Mirrors kit vs. Various MAC shades

Heavenly Dish Neutral Lip Kit


----------



## Bluebell (Nov 11, 2009)

Some Glosses of the Mischief Makers Sets:

Elle:









Poetic License:









Ensign:









Wonderstruck:


----------



## sexysellerie (Nov 15, 2009)

Sexy Shenanigans





Sorceress


----------



## KarlaSugar (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess the Mischief Makers go here, too? I'm ~NW15-20ish (arms slightly more tan from summer swatching, but I wear N1 in Face and Body). I also got a NC44 guest swatcher to model 2 of the 3 pigment sets.


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 16, 2009)

it's not actually a swatch, but a "product picture" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frisky Business 
http://i36.tinypic.com/8zmhvn.jpg


Sexpot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i38.tinypic.com/2l9h69z.jpg

Thex are exactly 800px wide!!!


----------



## Jangsara (Nov 17, 2009)

5 Cool Capers:













and swatches:


----------



## victoriasims (Nov 27, 2009)

Sexpot Pigment Set








L-R Dark soul, Chocolate Brown, Sunnydaze, Naked, Reflects Antique Gold













L-R Elle, Morning Glory, Poetic License, Cruise Control, Ensign

Sexy Shenanigans Lip Swatches





Poetic License





Morning Glory





Ensign





Elle





Cruise Control


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty pretty Sorceress palette


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

5 Haute High Jinks Pigment Set


----------

